# That damn Monkey story took another turn...



## Braineack (Sep 22, 2015)

PETA sues to give monkey the copyright of selfie photos


----------



## sm4him (Sep 22, 2015)

I only read as far as the second paragraph:
"It seeks a court order allowing PETA to administer all proceeds from the photos for the benefit of the monkey,.."

That tells me all I need to know about whose "benefit" they are really concerned with.


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 22, 2015)

why I'll be a monkey's uncle ...


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 22, 2015)

quick, someone email Snerd


----------



## Braineack (Sep 22, 2015)

sm4him said:


> I only read as far as the second paragraph:
> "It seeks a court order allowing PETA to administer all proceeds from the photos for the benefit of the monkey,.."
> 
> That tells me all I need to know about whose "benefit" they are really concerned with.



"animals are not ours to eat, wear, experiment on, use for entertainment, or abuse in any other way"

but we will take "thier" money


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 22, 2015)

Braineack said:


> "animals are not ours to eat, wear, experiment on, use for entertainment, or abuse in any other way"
> 
> but we will take "thier" money


"thier" or "their" monkey?  I mean money ?


----------



## Designer (Sep 22, 2015)

I can visualize the monkey owning a nice place in Monaco, with about a dozen live-in PETA "staff" members to serve him his afternoon cocktail and cigar.


----------



## snerd (Sep 22, 2015)




----------



## astroNikon (Sep 22, 2015)

snerd said:


>




Did you pay for use of that photo ?


----------



## runnah (Sep 22, 2015)

Its hard to take PETA seriously, thankfully not many people do.


----------



## snerd (Sep 22, 2015)

astroNikon said:


> snerd said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Did you pay for reposting it in your quote?


----------



## snerd (Sep 22, 2015)

runnah said:


> Its hard to take PETA seriously, thankfully not many people do.


I don't know................ they seem to always be around, with plenty of money to spend. I'm sure their membership is fairly large. However, I'm sure a lot members wouldn't admit to it!


----------



## Designer (Sep 22, 2015)

astroNikon said:


> snerd said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Does he accept credit cards?


----------



## runnah (Sep 22, 2015)

snerd said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > Its hard to take PETA seriously, thankfully not many people do.
> ...



Because they ask "do you like people kicking puppies? No? Give us $20 or its like you are the one who kicked the puppy!"

Then they take your $20 and spend it protesting against people who use hand sanitizer because bacteria may or may not have feelings or some equally crazy idea.

I am all for stopping animal abuse but Peta blurs the line between good deeds and bat **** crazy people.


----------



## Designer (Sep 22, 2015)

snerd said:


> I'm sure a lot members wouldn't admit to it!


We once had an employee who was one of their activists.  She did not tell us, but I noticed her out demonstrating.


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 22, 2015)

snerd said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > snerd said:
> ...



Yes, I gave them a penny for my thoughts before I reposted it.
   <== we need a smiling monkey emoticon.


----------



## SoulfulRecover (Sep 23, 2015)

wont go anywhere in court. such a waste of everyones time


----------



## vintagesnaps (Sep 23, 2015)

Yeah, really. An animal can't own a copyright because for that - you have to be a human being!! although apparently not necessarily one with an ounce of common sense! lol


----------



## sm4him (Sep 23, 2015)

vintagesnaps said:


> Yeah, really. An animal can't own a copyright because for that - you have to be a human being!! although apparently not necessarily one with an ounce of common sense! lol



Come to think of it: Maybe they should award all of PETA's money to the monkey. I certainly think he's got more common sense, and would make better use of it than they do.


----------



## fotomarc (Sep 25, 2015)

sm4him said:


> vintagesnaps said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, really. An animal can't own a copyright because for that - you have to be a human being!! although apparently not necessarily one with an ounce of common sense! lol
> ...



And the monkey might like to upgrade his camera equipment, for better selfies.


----------



## desertrattm2r12 (Dec 14, 2015)

How did the pictures of the guy get on here?. None of youse guys took the picture or do we have Monkey Members? PETA can be a pain but sometimes they have a point. The monkey in question is part of an endangered or near-endangered species and someone could probably use the dough to buy up land to keep the monkey habitat from being raped.
Truth is, it looks like PETA is just trying to get some "ink" -- to get their name in the papers and on the Internet. Youse guys fell for that one. If the photog doesn't own the pic, PETA is going to court against the wrong party and is wasting their time.
But riddle me this, Batman -- let us say I set up a camera with a motion detection shutter trigger and an endangered species Hairy Rhino from Indonesia or some place like that comes along -- and the fuzzy guys trips the shutter? Well, who owns the picture? There are zillions of those type of photos around and I guess nobody owns them. What if I fly a drone with a time delay shutter release camera? The drone took the photo....
Back in the 1970s hoity-toity magazines would put two names on a photo as the photographers. They decided in their pointey-headed wisdom that the designer who set up the photo setting was a co-photographer. I wonder what the US Govmint thought about that.


----------



## SoulfulRecover (Jan 7, 2016)

Judge rules that the monkey can not own copyright

Judge Rules That Monkey Can't Own Copyright to His Famous Selfie


----------



## astroNikon (Jan 7, 2016)

SoulfulRecover said:


> Judge rules that the monkey can not own copyright
> 
> Judge Rules That Monkey Can't Own Copyright to His Famous Selfie


Finally, the court has seen the light through all the bananas!!

Now I can attach my action camera to the local squirrel and not worry that the squirrel is going to sue me for copyright infringement.


----------



## LGreene (Jan 14, 2016)

Surely this kind of argument reduces photography to the simple action of clicking a button ... Surely everyone on this forum knows that this is not the case. Photography is doing and thinking about a hundred other things. It is possible for someone to be the photographer of a picture, without being the one who pressed the button. 

Regarding the above article -http://petapixel.com/2016/01/07/judge-rules-that-monkey-cant-own-copyright-to-his-famous-selfie/ -
_Even though Judge Orrick plans on dismissing the case, he has given PETA permission to file an amended lawsuit, and the animal rights group says it plans to do just that. ... _the saga looks to continue


----------

